# Berry College WMA



## olroy (Oct 20, 2005)

never been there, is this place big timber or is it cut over?
looking for info


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 20, 2005)

YES.....depends on where you hunt as to what you get into.  They did some spot clearing/cutting on Lavendar mtn a couple of years ago, but I am not aware of any new cutting going on, but the only area I have been on lately is the area around the dove fields off of Little Texas Valley Rd.  

BTW - since you've never been there and I assume you are going - in general, the deer there are small.  The first deer I took there was a doe.  When I got to her, I thought she was about  a 1 or maybe a 2 year old.  She dressed out at 50 pounds and was 5 1/2 years old.  They do take a few with nice racks on 'em out there occassionally, but don't see too many big bodied deer.

If you're going to the first quota hunt, let me know, I got drawn for it and plan on being there for the whole thing (well, may miss the last day to go help with a handicap hunt in Dalton).


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll have to break out the map to tell you were I was hunting last year but I had good success hunting in a chop.    I killed a good 8 point that dressed 180 and the next day same tree killed a 4 point dressed 124.  If I can find my map i will give you an area to scout.  I personally wont go back on a gun hunt way too crowded.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 21, 2005)

Woods Master said:
			
		

> I'll have to break out the map to tell you were I was hunting last year but I had good success hunting in a chop.    I killed a good 8 point that dressed 180 and the next day same tree killed a 4 point dressed 124.  If I can find my map i will give you an area to scout.  I personally wont go back on a gun hunt way too crowded.



Those are NICE bucks, especially for Berry.


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 26, 2005)

*Berry College 8 Pointer*

Here's a picture of the Berry College 8 Pointer Taken last year on the first gun hunt.


----------



## raghorn (Oct 27, 2005)

That is a good buck for Berry.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 27, 2005)

raghorn said:
			
		

> That is a good buck for Berry.



you aint kiddin!  I'm headed there next week.....mind saying what area you found that one in  I seem to only find does out there, but my buddy that goes with me has taken a couple of bucks out around possum trot


----------



## waldohunts (Oct 27, 2005)

I used to live abt 1/2 mile from the Berry campus.  The place is covered up with deer, but not very big ones.  The property has a good mix of pine and hardwoods with alot of water on it.  
Good luck.


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 27, 2005)

I cant find my map but all I can tell you is I was hunting a clearcut before you get to the camp thats across the street fromm the road that goes up the mountain to the lake hope that helps you out.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 27, 2005)

Woods Master said:
			
		

> I cant find my map but all I can tell you is I was hunting a clearcut before you get to the camp thats across the street fromm the road that goes up the mountain to the lake hope that helps you out.



believe it or not, that tells me a lot.  I used to hunt that area a lot and scouted it for turkey this past year.  usually we go on over the mtn and past the resevoir back down near possum trot.  Not a lot of people that way (especially since they cut off the access from Technology parkway).  I may have to try that area again.  thanks.


----------



## spraggins (Oct 27, 2005)

hunted over there for four days in bow season and it seems as if berry has gone downhill from what it was 10-15 yrs ago. very little mgt going on other than timber. i don't believe it gets as much pressure since it has been cut so much. the deer are there, you are just limited in where and how you may hunt them. i hunted very diligently and saw plenty...arrowed none. the places i found that were holding deer were not around people trails or areas that are frequently hunted. thick, steep, nasty clear cut that you can't hardly get an arrow through. saw a white doe and a smallish bear over there, too. prepare to burn lots of boot leather, and drag long drags.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 27, 2005)

Use to archery hunt there before they started timber
activity...Killed several nice deer during the early 80s, but
have not been there for a long time....Just got to be to many
people, and the deer seem to get smaller...Last deer I shot
there (archery)...8pt buck...85lbs.....pityful.....


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 1, 2005)

spraggins said:
			
		

> saw a white doe and a smallish bear over there, too..


A BEAR on Berry College WMA?


----------



## Buck111 (Nov 1, 2005)

We've had bear in downtown Rome. A few years ago one, was removed from Reservoir street.


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 1, 2005)

I've hunted Berry for around 6 yrs on and off during bow season (and a couple of Quota hunts) and I had no idea that there were any bear there.


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 1, 2005)

i heard the bear story.  unless im mistaken, the bear was caught a long tiem ago.  i do know that a deer busted through the front display window of a bookstore on mainstreet about 3 yrs ago.  If i remember correctly, the rome PD put it down right there in the street!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 1, 2005)

waldohunts said:
			
		

> i heard the bear story.  unless im mistaken, the bear was caught a long tiem ago.  i do know that a deer busted through the front display window of a bookstore on mainstreet about 3 yrs ago.  If i remember correctly, the rome PD put it down right there in the street!



I've lived in Rome for all my life and never heard that one.  We don't have a road called mainstreet in downtown and no bookstores downtown either that i can remember.  But we do get deer in town occassionally so maybe I missed something.


----------



## spraggins (Nov 1, 2005)

i had no idea about them being over there, either. i see them frequently around pickens, gilmer, and northern gordon counties, so i really didn't think too much about seeinf it. i was off sandy springs road, on lavender mtn. it appeared to be a young male.


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 2, 2005)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> I've lived in Rome for all my life and never heard that one.  We don't have a road called mainstreet in downtown and no bookstores downtown either that i can remember.  But we do get deer in town occassionally so maybe I missed something.



Whatever the street downtown is called broad street or main street i cant remember.  As for the bookstore, it was a consigment bookstore on the corner directly across from the mexican joint el zarape i think is the name of it and it didnt stay open long after the deer.  Ask around,  unless im dreaming this stuff up...im pretty sure it happened.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 9, 2005)

*This years Berry 8 pt..*

A friend of mine hunted Berry this year and took an 8 point...Im trying to get him to post..hopefully soon.  

Also I read a good book, trying to remeber the name of it, but it talked about the early conservation efforts of trying to repopulate deer herds in north GA in the 70's, and many if not most of the deer were relocated from the Berry College.  Does anyone know what book this is?


----------



## Knock Out Owen (Nov 21, 2005)

*Berry College 8 pointer 2005*

I Posted this on the bragging board, but here it is again.  I did notice a lot of clearing for timber and what seemed to be some mining???  It was a long drag for this deer, but worth it!


----------



## cjbullet (Nov 21, 2005)

how many deer where taken on this hunt? Only 1 person that went with my group didn't take one. And he got to see some. I got a six that was chasing a doe with another buck. Another guy with us got an 8. Nice deer owen. I saw deer everyday but the last day.


----------



## gumpster34 (Nov 21, 2005)

i am going at the end of nov could you tell me somewere to start never been there. not afraid to walk thanks  gumpster!


----------



## wacknstack (Nov 21, 2005)

I applied for Berry College tags and got them. Do you think i should go? It is about an hour from my house.


----------



## cjbullet (Nov 22, 2005)

gumpster some places to start. Get a map at the check- in station. Look for the small tract of land off of Big Texas Valley Rd. There is a cutover that the deer use pretty good this time of year. I checked it when i drew the 2nd hunt last year and found lots of sign. You may have to hike to the very back of this tract to get a good buck though. Here's a tip i wish i would have thought about before i went this year. You might want to carry some type of cart or dragging device. You might want to try looking off of Sand Springs Rd. There is a road that goes across the top of the Mountain and comes down close to the refuge area near technology Parkway I haven't hunted this before but this area is loaded with deer if you don't mind the walk, might be good to get away from other hunters.  Wacknstack : if it were me i would go but i've killed deer the last three times i've been there. One thing i think that helped me is that i usually stay in my stand until at least 1:00. Killed a doe on the second hunt last year @ 12:45. When other hunters start leaving this sturs up inactive deer. You also may have to hunt thicker cover than your used to expecially during the last few days because of the hunting pressure. 
Hope this helps. Good Luck
Jason


----------



## gumpster34 (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks jason i will tell you what i done when i get back


----------



## Geeseman (Nov 28, 2005)

im going this week any other suggestions on where to go?


----------



## cjbullet (Dec 4, 2005)

Anybody do any good on the second hunt? I rode by the check in station yesterday and only 280 people had signed in to hunt? I couldn't tell how many had been taken? anyone know?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2005)

I graduated from there. LOTS of deer--and LOTS of good looking women, too!


T


----------



## orion1mdl (Dec 5, 2005)

My wife and I went. I had given up WMA hunts 7 years ago after having WAY to many problems with rude, inconsiderate, and un-safe hunters. 
She talked me into appling for this hunt, and we had made 4 or 5 scouting trip up there to find a coulpe of decent lookin places, and found them. Went up tuesday to make sure everything still looked good, ans signed in , came home.
She was just as excited as she could be getting all her gear ready and the truck loaded. We left EARLY to make sure we would be able to get back in our spots and get set up LONG before others should be rolling through. WRONG!
We're all set up before 5:40am, and though it was kind of chilly, it was nice. Just about 6:30, the first 2 guys come walking down a firebreak type trail, so I started flashing my  light with a red lens on it, at them to let them know there were people already there. When they closed to about 75yds. one finallynoticed my light so they stop, and in a few minutes one them yells up "Hey ya'll huntin up there?" I was dumbfounded! I kept flahing my light and my wife is flashing hers now, so eventually, they tur and walked back out and circle around to the ackside of the hii we're on, and we can hear them setting up, finishing about 7:30. During thi however, a truck comes rolling down the firebreak/trail (Closed to all motor vehicle traffic) we're set up faily close by, he goes by pulls out into a clearcut and stops for awhile, then turn around and parks at the edgde of the cut. I lazerd his truck at 197 yds from me. The next guy comes in the same way but on foot. He walks at full speed towards my wifes stand, ans I guess non of our flashing lights bothered him as he didn't stop until my wife tossed a small stick on the ground way in front of him, he waves, walks back the way he came from and crossed the firebreak, and set up maybe 25yds.
Now we have 1 hunter in front of us at the edge of a clearcut at 197 yds, we have 2 hunters behind us and at a slight angle, 1 of them is about90 yds over a slight hill, the other is about 175 over the samw little hii, and the last guy might be 125 yds directly to my left. From my posistion, I can see three people wearing blaze orange, and I coud hit 2 of the with a good slingshot, and I'm ready to go.
I was absolutely furious, but my wife was REALLY disapointed, and I felt terrible for her.
She was hyped! She was so looking forward to one of those mornings were it's dead quiet while it's still dark, and maybe a hoot owel woud call, then the sky would stat to get pink and the first few birds would start tunning up.
Hopefuly waiting for the deer to move down their trail they'd been using. Just a absolutely miserable experience for her, and it's my fault! I should have known better than to take her to one of these WMAS. 
That will be the last one we're on, but good luck to the rest of you, and BE SAFE!!!


----------



## cjbullet (Dec 5, 2005)

Orion , Sorry to here you had such a terrible experience. I know how you feel. Used to have this problem in the past but figured out that the closer you hunt to the main trails you get to see alot more people than deer. What day did you hunt?


----------

